# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Galicia contará con 580 millones de euros para mejorar la cobertura de saneamiento y de abastecimiento y la conservación de los espacios naturales protegidos

## F. Lázaro

La Comunidad gallega contará con un presupuesto de 580 millones de euros para desarrollar actuaciones que mejoren la cobertura de saneamiento y abastecimiento de los ayuntamientos, así como la conservación de los espacios naturales protegidos. Este fue uno de los temas que abordaron el conselleiro de Medio Ambiente, Territorio e Infraestructuras en funciones, Agustín Hernández, y el secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Federico Ramos, en una reunión de trabajo celebrada esta mañana en Santiago, en la que analizaron diferentes cuestiones para cerrar el acuerdo por el que se ejecutarán y regularán las actuaciones, con el fin de poder firmarlo al inicio de la nueva legislatura.

Hernández recordó que se trata de un acuerdo marco entre el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación, y Medio Ambiente y la Xunta de Galicia, que ya fue consensuado y concretado por el presidente autonómico, Alberto Núñez Feijóo, en agosto de este mismo año, con el ministro de Agricultura, Miguel Arias Cañete.

Según manifestó el conselleiro de Medio Ambiente en funciones, en esta colaboración se recogen actuaciones ya en marcha y otras nuevas, que permitirán a la Comunidad gallega continuar en la senda del crecimiento para cumplir en 2015 con las directivas europeas, relativas al medio ambiente. Unas de las actuaciones contempladas en este proyecto es la Edar de Santiago, que ya está cerrada y consensuada su ubicación. El conselleiro recordó que Acuanorte ha iniciado la redacción del anteproyecto y se está trabajando en la concreción del convenio de colaboración específico para que la licitación de la obra pueda ser una realidad en el 2013.

Edar de Ribeira

El conselleiro de Medio Ambiente y el secretario de Estado de Medio ambiente acordaron hoy incluir en este acuerdo marco la ejecución de la Estación Depuradora de Aguas Residuales de Ribeira, que el Ministerio licitará por un importe de 20 millones de euros.

Hernández destacó el esfuerzo que el Ministerio hace con esta actuación, ya que el Gobierno del Estado colaborará con la Administración autonómica para la materialización de esta obra. Señaló que en la actualidad los responsables del Ministerio están articulando las herramientas para poder licitar la obra en el 2013.

Agustín Hernández recordó que a finales de octubre se publicó la Declaración de Impacto Ambiental (DIA) de la nueva estación depuradora de aguas residuales (EDAR) de Ribeira. Esto supone la finalización de la última fase de tramitación ambiental de la obra y permite el final de la redacción del anteproyecto.

La tramitación ambiental comenzó en marzo con el sometimiento a información pública, por parte de Augas de Galicia, del estudio de impacto ambiental del anteproyecto de construcción y explotación de la EDAR. En este estudio se presentó la alternativa seleccionada consistente en la construcción de la depuradora en el lugar de Couso y un emisario submariño que canalizará el vertido de la EDAR.

La aprobación de la declaración de impacto ambiental es un importante hito en la tramitación de esta obra. Con este paso se da el visto bueno para la redacción del anteproyecto que desarrolla la alternativa elegida, y que Augas de Galicia espera finalizar este año. De este modo, la obra de la depuradora de Ribeira se podrá licitar en 2013.

El documento aprobado establece condicionantes para que la obra produzca los menores impactos posibles en la atmósfera, aguas, suelo, fauna, vegetación y hábitats de la zona, y en el patrimonio cultural, tanto durante la ejecución de los trabajos como en la explotación de la instalación. Del mismo modo, establece medidas para la gestión de los residuos de obra o la integración paisajística. También contempla consideraciones de obligado cumplimiento al programa de seguimiento ambiental que se define en el estudio e impacto ambiental presentado.

La nueva estación depuradora de aguas residuales de Ribeira dará servicio a una población aproximada de 36.000 habitantes y tendrá capacidad para tratar un caudal medio de 93 litros/segundos que supone 8.035,20 m3/día y podrá depurar puntas de incluso 279 l/s. A EDAR depurará las aguas residuales del núcleo urbano de Ribeira, la población de Aguiño y los núcleos de Ameixida, Revolta y Castiñeras. 

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/infraes...nto-y-de-abast

----------


## jlois

... Permíteme, amigo Federico, que tenga mis dudas sobre la gestión de estos fondos y sus finalidades, que en muchos casos serán de lo más deseadas y esperadas, pero que en otros brillarán por su poca eficacia. Me viene a la mente ahora mismo el tema de Valdoviño, me viene a la mente ahora mismo el tema de las Fragas del Eume ...
Estos anuncios parecen efectuarse para dar a entender que el equipo de gobierno que actualmente hay en Galicia , abordará deficiencias en este territorio. La cuestión es si seguirán haciéndolo en la forma en que lo hacían o se replatearán ejecutar los proyectos de una forma coherente y que redunde en un beneficio social y no en uno partidario y partidista.

----------

